# Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have 'em



## gregw45 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

Every now and then I see a Harley-Davidson or an 18 wheel truck with red/violet tail lights. 

As always, upon closer inspection, the tail lights appear to have a blue dot centered on the exterior of the OEM red lens. I've been seeing these things on the road for YEARS.

What are they and how can a small dot make an entire tail light look purple? It's been driving me (and my eyes) crazy!


----------



## MenaceSQL (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

I've seen these blue dots in Summit Racing's catalogs. I mainly see them on semis and domestic hot rodded trucks out here in Georgia.


----------



## gregw45 (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

Thanks Menace! Turns out Mr. Gasket has 'em. The Summit Racing lead was pure gold.

BLUE DOTS-PLASTIC

BLUE DOTS-GLASS

Finally I can sleep at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

No problem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Zelandeth (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

Hmm, haven't seen anything like that on a modern car, but do remember seeing them on old (60's-70's) Ford Escorts and Cortinas (Maybe Anglia as well...but I can't remember off the top of my head), that was actually deep purple glass though, rather than blue.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

Hello Gregw45,

Blue Dots were the rage on hot rods during the 40's and 50's. I am not sure where they got started, but a lot of early hot rods had them.

They are illegal in most states, but Washington State recently passed a law that they are legal on vehicles over 40 years old. It seems that the Washington Car Club Council has some influence over the state legislature. 

The Blue Dot lens is centered directly over the bulb in the tail light. This makes it quite visible from directly behind and gives that purpleish look.

I think it is pretty cool.

Tom


----------



## KEN TYE (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Some truck & motorcycle tail lights have \'em*

I built a 50 LED third brake light and incorparated 3 blue LEDs down the middle...gives the same effect


----------

